# Printing to A3 and A4



## John L (Sep 6, 2014)

Hope you guys can help here..I am using Lightroom4 and shooting with 5d mkiii and recently been asked for some prints of my pics ,After cropping the shot to my preference and exporting trying different settings the shot always seems to be cropped again when i try for a A3 / A4 print, In short i am asking could you advise if i could export to print without it being cropped.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
 Your Canon 5DMkiii records 5760 × 3840 pixels. That is an aspect ratio of 2:3 or 1.5.   A3 paper has an aspect ratio of 1.448. And A4 has an aspect ratio of 1.414.  You can't fit an uncropped 1.5 aspect ratio image into 1.448 or 1.414 with out either cropping the 1.5 to fit the paper aspect ratio OR leaving white margins.  These are your only two choices.    In the print module the image is assigned to a cell which is outlined on a diagram of the paper area. That cell will have a cell aspect ratio dictated by the height and width in the cell size section of the Layout panel in the Print module.  In the Image Settings panel at the top on the right panel window, you have two check boxes labeled "Zoom to Fill" and "Rotate to Fit".  "Zoom to Fill" will crop the image to fit inside the Aspect ratio of the Cell Size.    "Rotate to Fit" will rotate the image to align the long edge of the image with the long edge of the cell.


----------



## sty2586 (Sep 6, 2014)

Only a little correction: All A-formats have a aspect ratio of 1:1.414...  (=sqare root of 2)

Franz


----------



## John L (Sep 6, 2014)

Many thanks guys for taking the time to explain .. Very helpful.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2014)

sty2586 said:


> Only a little correction: All A-formats have a aspect ratio of 1:1.414...  (=sqare root of 2)
> 
> Franz


Sorry, you are right of course.  The mistake was probably due to bad math on my part (or bad Google information).


----------



## DaveS (Sep 6, 2014)

We'll blame it on Google Cletus , we all know your "steel trap" makes precious few errors.


----------

